# B.O.W. Hunt



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

We had our second anual B.O.W. pheasant hunt today. The 16 women were divided in to four fields the one field put up 18 birds(they quit because they ran out of shells), one field put up 12 birds, our field put up 10 birds, didn't hear what the the other field did but it sounded like WWII there also. I'm sorry to say most of the birds are still out there but the women had a great time. Still not sure who has the most fun at these the women or us the dog handlers. I had a first time ever today my dog went on point I was beating the tall grass with my walking stick and a rooster ran between my feet and flew out behind me. I got to meet Huntress and Dog Man(my dog trainer) and myself from michigan-sportsman.com where there too. We had it at R&W Ringneck Pheasant Ranch in Nashville Mi a first class place run buy first place people. The birds were as wild as any pheasants I've hunted they sure used those Nike running shoes. Dogs ran some of them clear accross the fields just like wild birds.


----------



## Tom222 (Oct 21, 2000)

Wow, seeing all those ring necks brings me back to my teen years. Sure miss seeing a bunch of birds like that. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

If you want to see an assome sight he has a flight pen there with 5000 pheasants in it. I think I heard somebody say it is 200 yards long and 100 yards wide. He took me for a ride around it and I'm not a pheasant hunter but even my shirt was wet from drool.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Hey that's great. Good to see a post here on this forum. It's been pretty dead for a while.


----------



## Huntress (Dec 14, 2000)

This was a great hunt. Worm Dunker, a special thanks for all of your hard work. It was great meeting you and Dogman. I look forward to hunting with again soon. The owners of the R&W Ringneck Pheasant Ranch have a great facility and are so friendly and helpful. I look forward to another hunt there soon. 

Best Regards,

Huntress


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Sorry about the quality of these photo but for any women out there you can see from them all our women had a great time. If you get a chance to take in a B.O.W. event you won't be sorry. You are our hunting and fishing furture. Because if the women and children don't get involved this is a dieing sport with out you.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I'm with you Tom. I cut my teeth on pheasant hunting and dog training in the mid 60's. Sure do miss seeing an experienced pointer work a rooster! <----<<<


----------

